# Office cd - Seriennummer mit einbinden auf cd



## herbertthaler (28. Februar 2005)

hallo

kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun muß um bei der installation von office nicht immer die serialnummer eingeben muß?

so ne art unattended installation.

danke herbert


----------



## Tim C. (28. Februar 2005)

Indem du dir bei Microsoft folgendes besorgst:

*Office Professional 2003 Multilingual User Interface*

Die Beschreibung aus der MSDNAA lautet wie folgt:



> Office 2003 Editions with MUI Pack simplifies deployment of Microsoft Office in large multinational organizations. A common worldwide executable file included with each Office program enables IT administrators *to create only one custom installation for users in all countries/regions*. With the MUI Pack, IT administrators can configure the UI for Microsoft Office Access 2003, Microsoft Office Excel 2003, Microsoft Office Outlook® 2003, Microsoft Office PowerPoint® 2003, and Microsoft Office Word 2003 in multiple languages.



Sollte sowas in der Art sein, oder?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Februar 2005)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht irre, funktioniert das aber bei Office Xp 2002/2003 nur wenn man die Enterprise Edition hat...

Es gibt evtl. einen "Umweg" auf der CD, gesetzt es ist "noch" eine Origianal und nicht irgendwie zusammengestellte, dann müsste sich eine setup.bat oder setup.txt befinden, in der mögliche Setupparameter angeben sind - ohne Gewähr - weiß das das in Vorgängerversionen teil noch funktionierte.

EDIT:

Probier mal folgende Variante: 

Start -> Ausführen : _X_:\SETUP.EXE /a /passive

(Wobei X durch deinen CD-Rom Laufwerksbuchstaben ersetzt werden muss...)

Keine Ahnung das wirklich funktioniert .... !


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2005)

Hai,

untenstehende  Links sollten dir helfen. Da geht es um die Erstellung einer CD die XP plus Service Pack, plus Programme unbeaufsichtigt installiert.

Microsoft , heisig-it , WinFuture  und msfn.org 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## generador (1. März 2005)

Microsoft Office 2003 Resource Kit
Wenn du damit eine unbeaufsichtigte Installations Datei erstellt kannst du die Seriennummerneingabe unterdrücken

Habe es bei mir auch so gemacht


----------



## herbertthaler (2. März 2005)

hallo

vielen dank für eure hilfe. hab mir den office Resource Kit runtergesaugt.
damit eine mst datei erstellt und mit hilfe dieser brauch ich gar nichts mehr eingeben  

danke, herbert


----------

